# Cars that have aged well



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Was just having a think about cars that I can recall having been released since I bought my first car (in 2000) and that I thought looked really fresh and new at the time which now look a bit dated. 

MKI Ford Focus - I think has aged brilliantly, still looks sharp and smart assuming it's a well cared for example. 

MKVI Ford Fiesta - I personally think it looks a but rubbish now as it always looked a bit unimaginative but hasn't aged well. 

MKV Astra - Looked really fresh when it came out but when you see it now compared to it's replacement it looks aged. 

MKI - Audi A3 again, nice in a high spec but an average one looks really plain yet recall how nice that looked when it was a relatively modern car.

I know it's totally subjective and we all have our preferences. My Megane 225 Trophy got me thinking as that's ten years old soon but actually holds it's own very nicely against modern cars in terms of looks but it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I think that cars that look really smart and fashionable when they are released date the quickest.

An example is the Elise the series 1 car looked a little retro when it was released where as the series 2 looked really sharp and up-to-date, looking at them both now i think the series 1 looks much better and far less dated than the series 2.










Of course this is just IMHO


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jag S Type - Retro at the time and still retro.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

mechrepairs said:


>


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4845970



Alex_225 said:


> MKI Ford Focus - I think has aged brilliantly, still looks sharp and smart assuming it's a well cared for example.
> 
> MKVI Ford Fiesta - I personally think it looks a but rubbish now as it always looked a bit unimaginative but hasn't aged well.
> 
> MKI - Audi A3 again, nice in a high spec but an average one looks really plain yet recall how nice that looked when it was a relatively modern car.


Agree, plus MK1 Ka and Civic Type-R EP3, Almera GTi, Clio 172/182.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I think the e36 bmw 3 series is ageing pretty well. The e30 was obviously 80s with its wide black grille and separate lights and upright styling.

The e36 was the first of the modern bmws, the first bmw designed completely on computer, and in a decent spec and well looked after it's hard to believe early ones are pushing 25 years old.

I guess the 3-series' evolutionary rather than revolutionary updates ever since have helped when compared to other models which have undergone more radical changes over the years.

Only the interior lets the side down a little with its massive stack of individual little buttons and standard DIN size stereo. The later more simple e46 dash layout with integrated stereo looks far more modern.

I also agree with the above lotus post, the s1 looked a bit old hat when the s2 came out, but they're really starting to improve again with age.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ford puma and mk1 audi tt for me, jaguar xk8 too.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I was going to post a 306, they've aged very well.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

e46 aged well

e39 aged very well

KA original still looks funky especially compared to the new one.

Original X5 looks poor now.

XC90 aged well

B5 A4's still look good.

X Type Jag's look awful now.

BMW Mini's have aged very well, can't believe how old some of them are.

Early RR Sports look dire

Early Disco's look terrible, some have Austin Ital Door Handles on them and they aint that old!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Audi S3 8l... still look good now imo 

Better than 8P's etc.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The BMW 8 series has aged well.

Mk2 MX5 perhaps.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

E60 BMW 5-series: ridiculed when new, it now looks good and up-to-date.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

MK1 Williams Clio
Golf GTI 1-3
Any TVR
BMW 2002
Audi Quattro
Lotus Espirit


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Any Alpina (even E36 which i personally think look really old now)
BMW 2002Ti and CSL series
Audi TT
Any Ducati
Porsche 993 - still looks sublime
Porsche Carrera GT
Saab 900 (pukka one, not some Vectra clone)
Fiat Spyder / GTV


Hmm that list looks like some childhood memories and dreams :lol:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I think Audi A3's have aged very well, look at a 10-15 year old A3 with a decent spec & it really doesn't look a million miles off a new one!

I'm hankering for a nice 3dr A3 S-Line TDI 170 at the moment.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

M-sport e46 still look aggressive and much newer/flasher than they are

Audi TT 

350z are older than you realise now

Mk2 MR2 look fantastic for a 25yr old car in my eyes. 

Hmm, this is hard without blurring into cars I've just always wanted to own


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Bangle era BMW 6 series look great still (don't think he designed them though?)


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

The R50 BMW Mini.
The later models got bigger and more blobby.
The first incarnation had better and more mini like proportions.
........or you could go the whole hog and say the ORIGINAL old mini with wide arches sitting on a set of ultralites still looks fresh and funky!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

BMW Z3 coupe for me


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I may be biased here, but I think the gen 7 Celica has aged very well. Externally at least.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I think my Volvo S40 gen 2 has aged well considering it's an 04 plate car and I think the W211 Merc E Class has aged well too and the X350 Jag XJ perhaps more so than the X358 facelift car. Early L322 Range Rovers still look the best and classiest to me though


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

One car that springs to mind for me is the E46 3 series coupe. Still looks the business when it's looked after. To be fair though most old cars that are in good condition and well looked after look good on our roads today.

Sutty


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I think my wife's current car and my previous 2nd gen RX have aged well.


















Both are 2004 - I dont think they look 11 years old at all


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a Clio Mk2 Ph2 and think they still look good today, the styling is not outrageous but 3dr/5dr or 182/172 are a pretty looking car. The campus that my friends just bought looks good from the front but imagine the changed back end would not be to everyone's taste


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I still think the Corrado looks great for it's age


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> I still think the Corrado looks great for it's age


:thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

406 coupe (but i'm biased)


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Alfa Romeo GTV better looking now than ever


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think a well looked after D9 406 is still a smart looking car.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I think the MK6 Golf is ageing well (yes I'm biased but so what.)

The Astra H is also one that seems to look not 'dated'.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Ford Cougar.










Jaguar XK8


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Sutty 90 said:


> One car that springs to mind for me is the E46 3 series coupe. Still looks the business when it's looked after. To be fair though most old cars that are in good condition and well looked after look good on our roads today.
> 
> Sutty


Have to agree with you there! Mine:



















Also think the little Puma still looks fairly modern with nice lines even though it came out in '97:


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Ford Cougar.










Jaguar XK8


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

kh904 said:


> 406 coupe (but i'm biased)


Was going to say this. I sued to have one in this colour but with black leather interior, motorised folding seats, all the bells & whistles. Loved it:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Woah, big linked picture


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

JJ0063 said:


> I think Audi A3's have aged very well, look at a 10-15 year old A3 with a decent spec & it really doesn't look a million miles off a new one!
> 
> I'm hankering for a nice 3dr A3 S-Line TDI 170 at the moment.


I agree, put a cherished plate on a 53 Sport and it would pass as a much younger car.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys, this must be the winner out of all...








And.. my second favorite


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's interesting as some cars look of their era but great for it, others look of their era but not great for it! haha

I think a MKII Golf looks of it's time but holds it's own in terms of looks, same as the Corrado. 

Also it seems that sometimes minor adjustments to the looks pays off, so it doesn't date the car the moment the new model turns up. But at the same time, sometimes when a new model is so radically different it leaves the previous shape stood still and it remains good looking. 

I know I'm biased but a Megane 225 still looks good and holds it's own even compared to the later 250/265 models because it was a bold looking car as standard and the new model is so different. 

Honda S2000 is a car that still looks good!


----------

